# Finally got around to it - with pics



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

So after a few weeks of rubbish weather on the weekends I finally got round to trying some new products. Here was my process:

(1) Wash (two bucket method with megs microfibre mitt) then dry with Ultra Plush Microfibre Drying Towels
(2) Clayed the whole car (using Clay bar with Meguiars Quik Detailer Mist & Wipe )
(3) Polish to light surface scratches and marks
(4) Poorboys Black Hole Show Glaze to fill/cover scratches and marks
(5) Poorboys Nattys Paste Wax Blue

I was left very impressed with the poorboy products - they were not too expensive to buy and very easy to work with. The wax smelt like bubble gum so made it a pleasure to spend some time waxing it.

The photography isn't great but the process has left a smooth, deep, wet black shine. Love it...


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Considering that one of those shots its taken at a 90 degree angle to the car, the reflections are superb! Great finish! Can you attribute that to the products or is your paint like that anyway? I think you should know though, someone's taking a dump in your flower bed.


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

hahaha didnt notice that! he was actually going over the wheels and dressing the tyres!

No, I do think it was the products - even after the wash when the car was clean the colour was considerably duller and had no proper reflections. After the glaze went on the car was a much wetter and deeper shine and then after the wax came the reflections - the final result was far superior even to when it came off the showroom floor for the first time...


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I can't find a lot of info on it nor any ingredients, but as a product it seems along similar lines to Zymol HD Cleanse, being a pre-wax paint cleaner and swirl remover/filler. What's the PoorBoy's like to use? I find the HD quite tiresome nowadays - applying to a pad and rubbing back and forth quite firmly over a 1 foot area at a time it takes ages to do but the results are excellent. You can't use it in sunlight or when the car's hot either.


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> I can't find a lot of info on it nor any ingredients, but as a product it seems along similar lines to Zymol HD Cleanse, being a pre-wax paint cleaner and swirl remover/filler. What's the PoorBoy's like to use? I find the HD quite tiresome nowadays - applying to a pad and rubbing back and forth quite firmly over a 1 foot area at a time it takes ages to do but the results are excellent. You can't use it in sunlight or when the car's hot either.


Yes - it did get rid of swirls, leaf outline marks etc so thought it was great. All very easy to use and apply - wax went on and came off very easy and with no residue. It says on the tub that you can use it in the sunlight or shade no problem...


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

PB BH is a great glaze, apply buy hand and it will fill, apply by machine and it's cleaning abilities will come to life.. It needs to be worked for its cleaning abilities..

Looking great, the car that is ..


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

that clarity is superb 8)


----------



## Nikki.x (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks Bril, very shiny


----------

